# Breakdown & suggestion needed: RDTA, RDA or RBA?



## Gabriel Weiner (13/3/17)

Greetings Vapenaysh!

I recently got my first vape - and I think it's time I move from the starter kits tank to a more self-sustainable solution. I currently have the baby beast and I am looking at buying a tank that allows me to rebuild coils and to have a good amount of juice in it without the need to keep refilling 24/7.

I believe that what I'm looking for is an RDTA, is this correct?


----------



## Faheem777 (13/3/17)

Gabriel Weiner said:


> Greetings Vapenaysh!
> 
> I recently got my first vape - and I think it's time I move from the starter kits tank to a more self-sustainable solution. I currently have the baby beast and I am looking at buying a tank that allows me to rebuild coils and to have a good amount of juice in it without the need to keep refilling 24/7.
> 
> I believe that what I'm looking for is an RDTA, is this correct?



That is an option or an RTA


----------



## KZOR (13/3/17)

@Gabriel Weiner
In all honesty i would go for the Troll RTA.
24mm, well constructed, sufficient airflow, great dual coil building deck, very nice flavor, no airlocks and cotton always gets saturated.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## RichJB (13/3/17)

Sub-ohm tank = an atomiser which only (or mainly) takes stock commercial coils made by the manufacturer.

RDTA = Rebuildable Dripping Tank Atomiser, a tank where you can build your own coil(s) and where the juice is fed from below using capillary action via the wicks rather than gravity action.

RTA = Rebuildable Tank Atomiser, a tank where you can build your own coil(s) but where the juice is gravity-fed into the wicks from above or from the side.

RBA = ReBuildable Atomiser, a build deck/housing that fits into a sub-ohm tank, where you can insert your own coil(s) and use the RBA deck instead of a commercial coil in tanks which accommodate both.

RDA = Rebuildable Dripping Atomiser, a dripper which has no tank and where excess juice from dripping is usually contained in a shallow juice well below the coil(s).

Be advised, though, that these are fairly arbitrary distinctions and open to interpretation. If a manufacturer or retailer feels that dubbing an atomiser an RDTA rather than an RTA will give the impression of a superior vape and boost sales, they will do so.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gabriel Weiner (13/3/17)

Apparently I can just get an RBA for my baby beast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/3/17)

Yes that is one solution. Although I prefer dedicated rebuildable atomisers to sub-ohm tanks which come with an RBA deck. It's generally easier to build on a dedicated deck.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/3/17)

Gabriel Weiner said:


> Apparently I can just get an RBA for my baby beast...


I just bought the baby rba last week and its really good massive clouds flavor but installing coils on the tiny deck maybe harder than its looks. It took me one try no leaks no hassles


----------



## Caveman (13/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Yes that is one solution. Although I prefer dedicated rebuildable atomisers to sub-ohm tanks which come with an RBA deck. It's generally easier to build on a dedicated deck.


Generally I would agree, the RBA for the Baby Beast is so simple though, that this doesn't really apply. 

The baby beast is a great little tank, especially with the RBA. 
I don't like RDTA's much so I won't comment on them 

Some other worthy mentions for RTA's: 
Serpent Mini 25 (you get best of both worlds, a choice between single and dual coil)
OBS Engine
Troll RTA

Can't really go wrong on any of the above IMO. All of them are dead simple to build and wick and they all produce big flavor


----------

